# General > Photography >  Scrabster.

## Mystical Potato Head

A few from yesterdays visit to the "playground"

----------


## changilass

Mine just came out as pics a kid could take, yours are artistic and special well done.  Nice to put a face to the name.

----------


## psyberyeti

Again, photos I wish I had taken.  ::

----------


## cazmanian_minx

I looked at the first one and thought 'Wow', then scrolled down and loved the way you can see the seal's body under the water even more!  Great shots.

----------


## Deemac

MPH - lovely series. Really like the float reflections one. Well spotted.

----------


## kas

Love the first shot the best, and glad to see the seal in clearer water than this one was the other day. They are becoming little celebs down there.

----------


## North Light

MPH,
I like the composition of the first, and the seal is excellent but the winner for me is the reflections of the floats.

----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn

Great set of pictures MPH, good thing we were not all pointing our cameras in the same direction!

----------


## dblonde

Where is this "playground" or is it a secret? haha, beautiful pics.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Thanks all for your comments.

Kas,lovely shot of the seal,fell sorry for it sticking hits head through the gunge.

Lizz,super light in the first one and really like the bow shot of the Adventurer II.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

A few more.





and seeing that its Scrabster,better have some boats.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head



----------


## kas

The Stevens Lorries are great as are the others. I have never been lucky enough yet to see so many in line together.

----------


## psyberyeti

We were lucky enough to arrive at the fishmarket just as they were unloading and preparing a catch.

----------


## psyberyeti

Upside-down radiation?? ::  Seen on the hull of Adventurer II.

----------


## psyberyeti

I did, and I am :: 

 ::

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

The ice one worked out well,i should have taken a photo of you taking the photo. :: 
Check nuts indeed.far too cold for that ::

----------


## wifie

Wow fab shots at the playground!  So glad you all played nice by the sound of it!  :Wink:

----------


## Tugmistress

> Upside-down radiation?? Seen on the hull of Adventurer II.


it's the symbol to let you know there is a bow thruster under the waterline there so be careful to don't get sucked in or more likely a rope sucked in lol, the other one on the left means the vessel has a bulbous bow.

----------


## psyberyeti

Thanks Tugmistress, I should have that symbol tattooed onto my stomach :: . Is there a website which shows other symbols like these for boats?

----------


## Kenn

Heaven forbid psyberyeti, that would not make a pretty picture!

----------


## Tugmistress

> Thanks Tugmistress, I should have that symbol tattooed onto my stomach. Is there a website which shows other symbols like these for boats?


not that i know of, sorry, and as for the tattoo that just conjours up scary images!  ::

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Tugmistress,are you absolutely sure its not a radiation warning sign?

----------


## Tugmistress

> Tugmistress,are you absolutely sure its not a radiation warning sign?


haha nice shot and yes i'm sure  :Grin:

----------


## psyberyeti

While most other people have been lolling around on holiday (me included) Scrabster harbour is hard at work. :: 


The old ice house could do with a lick of paint.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Would yellow be ok?(apologies for messing with your perfectly good image)I need to get out.

----------


## changilass

Think you should try it in pink

----------


## psyberyeti

OK, what can I do for my 500th posting? Well, it had to be a photo. Which one should I use? Well - what's ahead this year? 10 years to retirement. 20 years to being ... well, I don't want to go there. Should it be a photo with some special significance? Would that be DFR (Caithness icon), or Teal, or the view, or my friends, or family?

The next few months at work look particularly scary. ::  So, after thumbing through my photographs day-and-night for the last 20 minutes it has to be from my Scrabster Harbour 'Playgound' collection ...


 ::  Luckily it's pointing away from the pier end, and not towards the sea.

Happy New Year to everyone.

----------


## psyberyeti

Nice colour MPH. Could you do it in lime green. That's my favourite colour. Also, the Harbour Trust can see what it would look like in a couple of colours, then maybe they could choose one and do the old rust bucket up a bit. :: 




> Would yellow be ok?(apologies for messing with your perfectly good image)I need to get out.

----------


## wifie

Here now - nothin too bright - some of us have to look at that when we come and visit!   ::

----------


## kas

I cant wait to hear what they say at the harbour about the Ice Plant.
I think Orange and Blue to match the Lifeboat myself.

----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## psyberyeti

Hello Liz, I was going to give you rep points for your "Fluke" photo, but apparantly I have to spread my love around more first.;-))))))

----------


## North Light

LIZZ,

Some great shots there.

----------


## wifie

Yep I like yer "Fluke" too!  :Smile:

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

I like the Sundringur.Tvoroyri is a beautiful little seaside town.Photographers dream type of place.As is all of the Faroes.

----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Dorrie

Some nice shots there Lizz.   :Smile:

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

b&w for a change.

----------


## young_fishin_neep

love all the shots, you have captured a few cool things, 

my fav so far gotta be the black and white stevens lorries!

xx

----------


## psyberyeti

In the words of Cat {Red Dwarf} "What is it??" 




>

----------


## Kenn

I think it could be a John Dorey but don't quote me on that!

----------


## Deemac

Great B&W lorry shot MPH. Last time I was down (at night) I almost took the exact same shot but a cab was missing breaking the nice repeat effect you have got here. Well done.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Thanks Young Fishin Neep,Deemac.
No idea about B&W really,never tried it before.Just tried to enhance
the reflections on the lorries which i thought look kinda cool.

Lizz.Sure looks like a John Dory but i dont see the "St Peters Thumprint"
on its side,one things for sure,nicely taken indeed.

----------


## North Light

LIZZ,

Excelent series of photographs.

MHP, 
First class.

----------


## nirofo

Love the fish shot, any idea what it is ?

nirofo.

----------


## buggyracer

the fish is a john dory.

----------


## nirofo

*Landing fish in old Scrabster Harbour 1982.*

*The Chance Just Arrived in Harbour.*


*The Catch (Haddock).*



*nirofo.*

----------


## nirofo

*Landing fish in old Scrabster Harbour 1982.*

*Unloading the Catch.*


*Gutting the Catch in the Harbour!*


*nirofo.*

----------


## eddiston

Thought I would try B&W to show contrast.

----------


## Raven

[QUOTE=eddiston;488457 
Thought I would try B&W to show contrast.[/QUOTE]

Sometimes only B&W will do  :Wink: 

@nirofo, 
that hat is a stunner!!!  ::

----------


## tjc

That is a rather "eyecatching" hat for sure...  :: 

 :Grin: 

Great pics nirofo... from days gone by...

----------


## buggyracer

great pics Nirofo, anymore old ones of scrabster?

----------


## nirofo

*Another old one, probably late 70's.*

*Scrabster old harbour.*


*nirofo.*

----------


## Kenn

Lifeboat sure has moved on since then, not seen one like that in years.

----------


## nirofo

*2 more oldish ones.*

*Fishing Boats in Scrabster Harbour.*


*Fishing Boat in Scrabster Harbour.*


*nirofo.*

----------


## North Light

nirofo,
A very interesting series of photographs, from the colour depth I presume these were all taken on transparency film?

----------


## nirofo

> nirofo,
> A very interesting series of photographs, from the colour depth I presume these were all taken on transparency film?


 
Hi North Light

Yes, all on transparecy film, some Ecktachrome X (64ASA), some on Ektachrome 200 and some on Kodachrome 64.

Still can't beat film for colour and punch, I still use Fuji Velvia 50 for landscapes and Sensia 100 for closeup from time to time.  I must admit though that for ease of use digital takes some beating!

nirofo.

----------


## Tugmistress

2 taken today

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Beautiful reflection in the 1st one Tugmistress.

----------


## inorg



----------


## inorg



----------


## inorg



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn

Any one know why The Longhope was in for a couple of days about 3 weeks back?

----------


## psyberyeti

A black one snuck in ...



Today, Scrabster, dull, windy, cold, dying for a pee, long way from home ::

----------


## North Light

psyberyeti
Well spotted, not quite the "Black Sheep", but then again perhaps it is!

----------


## psyberyeti

photo cropped, nothing else needed. :: 
[I should have said that the title will only mean something to people of a certain age - listening to Childrens Favourites on a Sunday morning]

----------


## wifie

~ ~ ~ ~ Ouch!

----------


## psyberyeti

The orange basket pops it head up again in Scrabster ... (I could not find the original thread)... 


Where will go next????

----------


## wifie

Oh from ouch to YUK!

----------


## eddiston

A splash of colour to Scrabster harbour last spring

----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## wifie

It's tippin you the wink Lizz!   :Wink:

----------


## Kenn

Yes I did have permission!

----------


## Kenn



----------


## inorg



----------


## wifie

Cool pic inorg - love the golden windows!

----------


## Tugmistress

A few from the harbour yesterday

Barge Terra Marique, enroute to Longannet Power Station, Fife, towed in by MTS Veangeance.



Tug MTS Vengeance


From left to right, Spanish fishing boat Celtic Sea, been here around 2 months now broken down, Tug Intrepd B alongside arrived yesterday to tow the fishing boat to Spain when the forecast allows and on the right MTS Vengeance.

----------


## Tugmistress

Closer look at Celtic Sea and Intrepid B, steel tow rope can be seen ready in place.



Yesterday evening this small tanker came in and left about 1am this morning

----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn

Yes, I did ask permission to take this.

----------

